# Chokoloskee 7/7/2013



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Met up with Redripper and fished chokoloskee on Sunday!

Made the hike down the coast from Chokoloskee.  Hooked up with a few different species.  Day started out strong and we caught some Reds, trout, jacks, and Black Drum.  Redripper hooked into a monster tarpondid a few jumps, but it spit the fly; however, he landed a nice permit on fly.  In the afternoon, the wind picked up and the bite died off.  Storm pushed through and we got a little wet on the way back.  All in all, was a short, but sweet trip. 

About 70 mile round trip

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats Matt on the new skiff!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Permit on fly, 
Nice!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice shots of the new ride!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

nice report was there Wens day late afternoon really great snook bite at first dark no people and plenty of bugs where I was what a sunset Choc bay has. Thanks


----------

